# Digitalizar dimmer



## daac84 (Nov 1, 2006)

hola pues resulta q necesito digitalizar el dimmer de la fig (es una parte para el resto del proyecto q luego les ire comentando poco a poco) , es decir lo q quiero es mediante pulsadores aumentar o disminuir la luminosidad, prender y apagar , o si alguien tubiera un esquema de un dimmer digital mucho mejor.
pense en muchas cosas como en reles pero serian varios conectados con 5 resistencias q irian de 50k en 50k hasta los 250K pero el problema seria q es v ac y ahi si paila.

en el esquema use 
diac DB3
triac T106 para 110v

gracias y espero me puedan hechar una manito


----------



## daac84 (Nov 1, 2006)

o en su defecto un dimer para bombillas de 24 o 12 v dc


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 1, 2006)

daac84 dijo:
			
		

> o en su defecto un dimer para bombillas de 24 o 12 v dc



Hola, la opción e sutilizar un MOC3010 por ejemplo, y hacer que este sea activado por un 555, para regularle la velocidad podría utilizar un potenciómetro digital que no son caros pero si un poco difíciles de encontrar.

http://www.x-robotics.com/hardware.htm

O bien si lo va a controlar desde un PC o un pic pues el 555 sale sobrando.

Saludos


----------



## daac84 (Nov 1, 2006)

el moc q funcion cumpliria no le entiendo muy bien , a y el potenciometro si seria para el pulso del 555?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 1, 2006)

mira en microchip salia uno con un pic12 me parece en mechatronic. ademas explica como hacer el detector de paso por cero con una sola resistencia de un mega.


----------



## daac84 (Nov 1, 2006)

gracias men pero no lo encontre en microchip,  ademas no se mucho de pics
de todas maneras gracias por la ayuda


----------



## daac84 (Nov 2, 2006)

bueno solucionado el problema con un arreglo de reles, cambie el potenciometro por 4 resistencias 0, 80k, 160k, 140k  las cuales tenian un comun y de estas salia una pata al rele del otro extremo va a al diac , con un dipswitch  activo cada 1 de los reles.



gracias a las personas q me colaboraron sin embargo


----------



## aliteroid (May 2, 2007)

Bajate el datasheets del Ci LS7231 dimmer digital


----------

